# Joining because my cats are my life



## KierstenKitten (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello all, I'm obviously a new member. I've joined because my babies are my life; my fiance and I are the proud parents of 2 siberian forest cats. 

Our oldest (was just mine first) is a 11 year old male named Black Bear who we call any range of things from Blackie to Boo-Bear to Boo-Boo. He's all black with green eyes, and weighs about 15lbs. He's an incredibly affectionate cat, nearly to the point of being a nuisance. A family friend dropped him off at my parent's house a little over 8 years ago after he showed up at their house. There had been a breeder down the street, so you'd think he'd been well taken care of, but he showed several signs of abuse ranging from broken toes (which re-set wrong and the claws now sit sideways) to missing teeth (mostly front ones) to being terrified of absolutely EVERYTHING. I've shown him all the love I possibly can, and at the beginning of 2011 moved him into my new house with my fiance. They immediately took to each other, and have been nearly inseperable since. The Boo-Bear can even be found wandering about the house in the evening/early night, calling for Julien because he can't find him (fiance works 2nd shift). Sometimes I think he's forgotten I exist altogether.

Our baby is a little girl named Izzy, who I call Izzy-bits. She's a brown-based tortie (meaning she has no grey/white shades) but she also has an overlaying orange tabby pattern. She has hazel eyes. We actually found this little girl at a kitten rescue shelter a few hours away when she was 6 weeks old. The older cat had always been labeled as "my cat", so my fiance wanted "his own cat". Well, we adopted her, and she adopted me. She's adorable now at 8 months old, in that "teenage" phase where they're somewhere between fully grown looking and kitten looking. Her tail has grown completely in, and is literally the entire length of her body (about a foot long) although her body isn't full grown. Her favorite hobbies are playing fetch (she has soft rubber type balls that bounce, but can be carried in her mouth) and attempting to remove moving objects from electronic screens (she tries to get my mouse pointer out of my computer, and also attempts to remove any animals from both computer monitor and the televisions). She's become a bit of a permanent attachment; she follows me around the house and does not leave my side. If I leave her sleeping in one room and move to another, when she wakes she immediately starts "yelling" and running around the house, checking each room until she finds me.


If you couldn't guess from the length of the above, I adore my cats. They are children to me and my fiance, and more often than not they are the most amusing thing in our lives.:kittyball


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

What a sweet intro. :grin:

Looking forward to lots of pictures and stories.


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome here! Nice intro! I had the stories of your cats in a front of my eyes when I read it! I wish you lot of fun here!:jump


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## PDG (Dec 13, 2011)

meow! :blackcat


----------



## KierstenKitten (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks 

I love talking about my cat's antics, because its adorable, and I think its something everyone can relate to in one way or another, be they a pet owner, owned by a cat, or have no pets at all.


----------



## KierstenKitten (Dec 13, 2011)

Here's some pics of my babies


----------

